
A/B Testing – You’re doing it wrong - gb9337
https://hackernoon.com/a-b-testing-youre-doing-it-wrong-77d628ac9518
======
matt_the_bass
At my company we’re pretty sure our website is very important to customer
sales. However our products have long lead times and customers rarely
communicate with us directly during presales. Most but through one of our
dealers and even then most of our dealers disclose as little info as possible.
Also our product is expansive and has physical components.

One of the things we struggle with is “what is a conversion” on our website.
So how do we measure an A/B test?

